# 9426 Unihd



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Just noticed it in the line-up this morning. Progress! Now, lets all have a positive thought for National Geographic HD.

Also, an advantage of living near the border...CBCHD wide-screen live coverage of the Olympics via over-the-air from CBUT2, Vancouver.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

levibluewa said:


> Just noticed it in the line-up this morning. Progress! Now, lets all have a positive thought for National Geographic HD.
> 
> Also, an advantage of living near the border...CBCHD wide-screen live coverage of the Olympics via over-the-air from CBUT2, Vancouver.


UniHD (for current 942/921/811.. etc. HD subs) is only temporary, it will go away after the Olympics....


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. Temporary. STill going to need a Vip receiver for longer term viewing on UniHD.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Is 9426 supposed to be true HD or is it possibly HD-Lite or even SD? Whenever the Olympic games are on, the PQ on my 811 is no better than SD. Actually it appears to me that the PQ is about the same as 9399 (Olympics Highlights) channel.

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

9426 certainly looks better on my 211 than 9399.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Me too.. I have an 811. My guess is since we are not 24 hours into the games they really have nothing to loop yet on 9399. 

As for HD Lite. Not sure what they are pumping but the womans hocky looked good to me. 

What did look bad was my OTA NBC-HD Sky jumping. The are definitely mixing some HD with SD. My guess is the cam that goes down the hill is SD. Also having some encoding problems. Seeing what looks like a checkerboard effect as the guys make the jump.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The NBC-HD feed went black for a few minutes during ice dancing tonight - at least what my local affiliate was sending. I thought my 211 was giving the error but the picture came back.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am seeing some break up on my 811 today also on the OTA HD... Hard to tell where it is coming from thought. Ice dancing.. Isnt that like the WWE?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WWE: Women's Winter Entertainment?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My local NBC OTA was doing 3.0 sort-of-surround sound since last night... then switched to 2.0 BUT the channels were screwed up and you could barely hear the announcers... and then finally I switched it on a little bit ago and they are with 5.1 surround.

Anyone else notice weirdness with the sound? It was either NBC or my local NBC station having problems, but I didn't know which.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

khearrean said:


> Is 9426 supposed to be true HD or is it possibly HD-Lite or even SD? Whenever the Olympic games are on, the PQ on my 811 is no better than SD. Actually it appears to me that the PQ is about the same as 9399 (Olympics Highlights) channel.
> 
> Ken


Do you have an HDTV?
Do you have your 811 configured to output 720p or 1080i?

If you don't have an HDTV or if you have your 811 configured to send 480i to your TV, or if you are using S-video or composite rather than HDMI/DVI or Component... then that could explain if you aren't seeing the difference between HD and SD channels.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Do you have an HDTV?
> Do you have your 811 configured to output 720p or 1080i?
> 
> If you don't have an HDTV or if you have your 811 configured to send 480i to your TV, or if you are using S-video or composite rather than HDMI/DVI or Component... then that could explain if you aren't seeing the difference between HD and SD channels.


I definately have an HDTV and I'm set up at 1080i. And I'm using a DVI connection. My regular HD channels look great. It's just the Olympics on 9426...The PQ on my 811 (on 9426) looks very close to the VOOM channels which are HD-Lite...but definately not like my regular HD channels...I just thought perhaps it was the difference between MPEG-2 (the 811) & MPEG-4 (the 211).

Ken


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have an 811 hooked to a 60" LCD RPTV. Not seeing a big difference but then again I would not say that my VOOM channels are taking a back seat to Discovery HD either. I have seen some excellent stuff on Equator recently and some not so good quality also. Same goes with Discovery and HDNet also. 

THe hockey I have seen looks good. I have not watch the other stuff on UniHD, but based on my experience with HDMovies and the rest of the HD content, it can for sure be a mixed bag.


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

My ota nbc-hd was turning from hd to sd around 11:20 last night, a few other times too. Some of the events via ota and satellite were breaking up a bit on the downhill and ski jumping too. Too wide spread a problem to be our local and sat providers. It must be encoding errors on the broadcast end. UNIHD looks great, so doo all the voom channels. I will say that the Caps game last night (HDNET) looked a bit better than the rest of the HD ever has. Viewing via 811 on Mits 65" RPTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The K95 runs on the late night show looked very much like an SD upconvert. I believe the national NBC-HD was having problems.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

HDMe said:


> My local NBC OTA was doing 3.0 sort-of-surround sound since last night... then switched to 2.0 BUT the channels were screwed up and you could barely hear the announcers... and then finally I switched it on a little bit ago and they are with 5.1 surround.
> 
> Anyone else notice weirdness with the sound? It was either NBC or my local NBC station having problems, but I didn't know which.


I had the same audio issues with my local NBC OTA station (Atlanta) last night.
Sounded like the audio was echoing or something. The E* NBC SD broadcast audio was fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sbuko said:


> I had the same audio issues with my local NBC OTA station (Atlanta) last night.
> Sounded like the audio was echoing or something. The E* NBC SD broadcast audio was fine.


It wasn't just me then 

I guess NBC is having audio and video difficulties. Sounds like there are NBC problems and not necessarily Dish or OTA local problems in most of these cases then.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Last night we actually had a message pop up from our local affiliate that NBC was having trasmission problems in New York due to the blizzard.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Thor263 said:


> Last night we actually had a message pop up from our local affiliate that NBC was having trasmission problems in New York due to the blizzard.


Someone else told me that earlier this evening... I didn't see the message last night, but apparently my local station had that same pop-up announcement.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Come on Dish, let us lowly MPEG2 folk keep this channel awhile. I'm getting used to watching the Equalizer in HD.


----------

